# Going to do a fatty this weekend



## sparky1423 (May 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am going to do a fatty this weekend with peppers, onion, and cheese.  What type of sausage do you use?  I see a bunch of Jimmy dean "regular" being used.  Is this a breakfast style sausage or more italian style?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2016)

It's a breakfast sausage.

I like the JD hot sausage.

Let us know how the fattie turns out.

Al


----------



## sparky1423 (May 26, 2016)

Thank you,  That's what I though.  I'll prob try to grab some ground italian sausage instead.


----------



## crazymoon (May 27, 2016)

S1423, You can always squeeze the meat out of links if unlinked sausage isn't available . Have fun with your fatty!


----------



## sparky1423 (May 27, 2016)

Do most guys use breakfast sausage or italian? I'm doing one stuffed with jalepenos and cream cheese and one with onions and peppers.  Any recommendations?


----------



## thegreatmc (Jun 2, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party and you've probably already cooked this, but I will do both. If I'm doing a fatty that needs some spice, I go with Italian. If I'm doing one that sage would taste good with, I do breakfast. If I want the stuffing to be the flavor, I use ground beef or pork without any spices added. There aren't any hard and fast rules when it comes to cooking so have fun and try what sounds good to you.


----------

